

A great piece of advice I got -- and tried to give. - transburgh
http://www.foundread.com/view/a-great-piece-of

======
mynameishere
His criticism seemed to be of the genre "I don't like your team". Perhaps
that's valid criticism to an extent, but the fact is that Spielberg himself
started off with a pretty lowly resume. And what are you going to say? "Okay,
you're right. My team blows. I'm replacing them with million dollar producers
tomorrow."

